# when smoking weed are dog amazing?



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I mean when you're high and you pet a dog, it's the best thing ever. Who agrees?


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree. Dogs are awesome sauce when you're elevated.


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

When smoking weed everything becomes amazing... ^_^


----------



## Quelzalcoatl (Dec 6, 2010)

My brother once fed one of our cats space cake. He was high for almost a day. If pets are amazing to humans when they're high, is the opposite true as well?


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

Depends on the dog. Dogs are very in tune with people, and I know some dogs that won't go near their owners when they're high.

Also, IMO, getting animals high is stupid.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl (Dec 6, 2010)

wafflecake said:


> Depends on the dog. Dogs are very in tune with people, and I know some dogs that won't go near their owners when they're high.
> 
> Also, IMO, getting animals high is stupid.


He was actually making the cake, and some of it dropped on the floor. Cat decided to eat it, my brother didn't bother to stop him, though. I didn't hear about it until hours later. I did think he acted rather peculiar, and his pupils were really dialated...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG yes! I can feel them loving me back when I'm high. It might be delusional, but it's a great experience. Cats are awesome too, and rats.

As for getting animals high, it's only okay if they obviously want to get high, like if you have an animal that tries to get in your face every time it sees you exhaling the smoke. Doing it against their will is not okay, any more than breathing smoke in a child's face would be okay. I had a friend once whose dog was a stoner as a way of dealing with chronic pain. That friend smoked it pretty much constantly, the way some people smoke cigarettes, so when the dog wanted it, all she had to do was come over and breathe it in. She would limp over to the owner's mouth and inhale as much smoke as she could, then she would be more comfortable until the effect wore off. The dog wasn't at all unhappy except for the physical pain, so this allowed the owner to prolong her life a bit instead of putting her to sleep. 

I had a pet rat once who was a recreational stoner. I was angry about how it happened at first, but nothing bad came of it. I went into the bathroom while I had some friends over, and when I came back out, I saw that one of the boys had his shirt over the rat's cage and was breathing pot smoke into it. The rat wasn't given any choice in the matter, and I was furious. Fortunately, the rat didn't seem to be traumatized by the experience. From that point on, every time anyone came over to my apartment with weed, the rat would sniff it out, even if it meant trying to get into the person's pocket, and if people were smoking it around him, he would get in their faces in order to get his share. Then he would get especially cuddly with the person who shared it. I feel that it was his right to decide to partake if he wanted, so I didn't try to stop him. If I can enjoy it, why shouldn't other autonomous free-thinking creatures be allowed to make the same decision?


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ehhhh never been high around a dog. But cats feel like the carpets of heaven when you're up there.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

delete me......


----------



## ProjectDefect (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd say. the fluffy ones anyway, it's like waves of soft against your skin.


----------



## Awakening (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah it's really nice... My dog helps me when I have bad trips. I talk to her, she cuddles with me and listens. She truly knows when I'm having a hard time.


----------

